# Planer blade setting tool



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I was going to make a pair of these to use with dial gauges, but these came up on eBay and are cheaper than a pair of dial gauges.

PLANER KNIFE SETTING TOOL BNIB BARGAIN PRICE! £12.99 - eBay (item 180407825153 end time Sep-24-09 06:47:26 PDT)

Has anyone used them or got any opinions on them?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Incidentally, I've since Googled a bit and what are apparently the same things are on MLCS for a lot more money.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I would't waste my time and money. Buy a dial indicator and magnetic base. Learn how to use it. Bob Vaughn has a video. Just Google his name. You will find a lot of uses for the dial indicator other than setting knives.
Dan


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Clouseau said:


> I would't waste my time and money. Buy a dial indicator and magnetic base. Learn how to use it.


Well, that was pretty blunt.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Clouseau said:


> I would't waste my time and money. Buy a dial indicator and magnetic base. Learn how to use it. Bob Vaughn has a video. Just Google his name. You will find a lot of uses for the dial indicator other than setting knives.
> Dan


I'll do that. I've already got a couple of magnetic bases (big and small)and dial indicators but the other thing is on its way next time a friend drives down here. I'll have a play while I'm waiting and see which is best.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

What I use is BIG magnet out of one of the 12" speakers,,,they will suck the chrome right off the bumper not to say anything about sucking the blades right to the right spot...the one I use is about 10" in diam..

My son works for Car-Toys and they get the speakers that have been wiped out all the time ,but the magnet is still good..they put them in the trash can the norm...good place to go dumpster diving for a freebie for the shop..


============


----------



## ahkeller (Aug 2, 2009)

Agree on the dial indicator and base. That's you best setup, unless you your planer has slip in fixed blades(Read lunchbox planers). I have both, one 18" for chewing rough wood, and one lunchbox Delta that does a great job on smaller pieces. What do you have?


----------



## ahkeller (Aug 2, 2009)

BTW, to AxlMtk, what do you care about Clouseau's post? Blunt, to the point, but relevant, informative, and straight up correct. Maybe he's just an irratable guy over 40. Like me. I've seen your link, you have a lot more to contribute than that. Like me. I'm just getting my 10 posts so I can reply to the guy interested in my router bases based on my earlied query when I burned up two routers making raised panel door. Any insight on that? To the moderator, can you help with this? I'd like to reply to him and not have to irritate other posters. My creds in my profile are correct.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Well, that was pretty blunt.


Some folks get right to the point, me I **** to dance around for a while.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi ahkeller,

Mike, is just commenting nothing more. I'm sure he means nothing else by it. 



> I burned up two routers making raised panel door. Any insight on that? To the moderator, can you help with this?


To help you with this, I suggest posting this question ether here: Tools and Woodworking - Router Forums or 
General Routing - Router Forums or
Starting Off - Router Forums

You'll get a reply in no time.  If, however, you're wanting to reply through PM. You need to have 10 posts. Say "hi" or "welcome" in the introductions section a few times, this will get you your 10 posts needed.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

ahkeller said:


> I'm just getting my 10 posts so I can reply to the guy interested in my router bases based on my earlied query when I burned up two routers making raised panel door. Any insight on that?


Yes, I do have some insight on that. You used a PC 690 router to spin a panel raising bit. You over worked the router, and it burned up. It was to be expected.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been using a JPM13 for 6 yrs and have switched out and or changed planer/molder knives many times. It used to take me well over an hour to switch out and set new blades.

I don't know if this is relative to my unit or is common with all JPM or any and or all single use floor/shop planers.

I have and have used twin dial indicators while setting the planer knives but not anymore. Over the yrs I noticed one thing, on new knives, double sided or not, (I don't bother sharpening them any more) they are so bloody accurate regarding parallel that I just bottom them out, gently snug the 2 end screws and test.

I don't know if I'm just lucky, can't ever remember having a set knife more than a smidge over .001 out. I then do the middle screws test and tighten down


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry all, specially AxlMtk, if my answer sounded blunt. Learning how to skillfully use your tools most often involves learning the skills to set them up properly. Sometime that involves thinking and working more like a machinist or millwright than a beginning woodworker thinking that a special tool is needed for everything. Most of the special tools are direct descendants of basic tools. My point is: learn to use the basic tool. It and your skill will serve you much better than the special little tool that you might use once a year because it has a finite use. You will be surpised how many uses a dial indicator has in a wood shop beside setting up tools.

Dan


----------



## cmtall53 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a set of those knife setting jigs. The graduations on the "micrometer" are a bit of a challenge to set accurately. (paint on plastic marks). Once I found my glasses they worked ok, but Robert Vaughn is the final word in my opinion.


----------

